# Hypo at 2iu?



## fienelarinsare (Apr 4, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]So I just did my first shot of 2iu of gh at 6:40am right when I woke up. Around 15 minutes later after my shower, I'm sweating like I did some light cardio and I'm shaky as hell. I was also SO DAMN HUNGRY. So I drank some coffee with a crapload of sugar and it seems to have calmed my shakyness a little. Right now, almost an hour after my shot, I'm almost normal... Just hungry as fuck. Is this normal for your first shot? 2iu I'm 23 [/FONT]


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Apr 4, 2012)

Nipers?


----------



## snakeskinz (Apr 5, 2012)

dont tell me you got some nipertropin?...it aint GH but it makes you hypo

S


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Apr 5, 2012)

Threw my nipers in the trash


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 5, 2012)

Why would you go hypo on a micro dose of gh?


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Apr 5, 2012)

Bc it isn't GH


----------

